# Brisbane Reptile / Pet Shops



## Glider (Oct 7, 2006)

Theres a bit of talk in another thread about assorted petshops in the Brisbane area who specialise or at least stock reptile goodies, so having visited a few now I thought I'd give a brief review on what I thought about each of them as a bit of a reference for other people. I'd encourage people to add their thoughts to this thread too!

In no particular order:

Everything Reptile, Manly. 
This place is a small business on the front of a house (garage -sized shop). The guy who runs it, Simon, is a breeder and very knowledgeable and helpful if you have questions. He seems to always have a fair few animals available, and a big selection of food and accessories. 

Just Reptiles, North Booval (Ipswich).
This place is a small shop in the suburbs a long way from my home, but deffinitely one of my favourites. The owners are breeders and extrmely friendly and helpful. Their animals are always tip-top. They don't stock Pices brand feeder insects, they get their insects from some other company (the name escapes me) which tend to be FAR better quality and quantity than the onces in the Pices boxes you usually get. I think they may deliver food too. They also stock lots of accessories. 

Pet City, Wishart (Mt Gravatt). 
This is a huge pet mega-store for anything for all pets. Their reptile accessories section is the most comprehensively stocked of any petstore I've been to, plus clean and well-presented. I'm usually very wary of purchasing reptiles from normal petshops, but their setups are very good and the animals they have look healthy and well cared-for. They also have a huge arthropod selection, and a big selection of reptile enclosures including Exoterra, Reptile One and URS. Only downside for me is their crickets and woodies come in calico bags stuffed with cardboard which I find quite difficult to organise when feeding, plus you cant see what you're buying and they're a bit pricey at $8 for 50. 

Yipeeio Pet and Aquarium Centre, Browns Plains. 
Visited there this morning. Their reptile section is quite small, but covers the basics of everything you need.

Prestige Aquariums and Pet Megastore, Underwood. 
A meduim-sized selection of accessories, but as far as I know doesn't stock reptiles. This is a good place to go for a big range of reasonably priced tanks & stands. 

Westside Pets & Aquarium, Taringa.
A small to meduim selection of accessories, and a bit dusty, but they did have quite a few animals in stock. I dont know if I looked shifty or something but I was there for about 20 minutes and was asked if I needed any help at least 5 times!!! 

Aussie Pet Stores, Morayfield. 
Good range of accessories, and a few reptiles in good condition too. 

There was also another store I went into on Gympie rd near Kedron, I cant remember the name of it but its mostly an aquarium store with big fibreglass ponds out the front, with a very small section of reptile accessories. They had a fair few reptiles available, but I wasnt impressed by their condition and I personally wouldnt buy from them.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Oct 7, 2006)

That has helped alot thanks! I might go & check a few of them out.
Also theres a pet shop at Caboolture, Out the front of the "Kmart/Coles" shopping centre.
They always have a stock of reptiles, incl, several diff species of pythons, lizards & occasionally spiders.
All the basic accessories.
Very helpful owner.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2006)

Pet city is good because they have a display at the front of the shop of how not to setup an enclosure for a spotted python, its just that the sign saying dont do this must have fallen off.

The old staff and owners at westside pets and aquarium were great but im not sure if the new lot no anything about reptiles at all. They didnt seem to know anything about their scorps and had them in ventilated containers and they said they feed their snakes live food. Their prices arnt too bad for a petshop though. They have cairns form ytearling macs for $250.

I would only reccomend Just Reptiles and that one Simon runs they also seem to have much more reasonable prices.

I have seen poor care of animals in every other brisbane pet shop i have been to to some degree but the worst one would have to have been the one near the carlots just north of the city. They had turtles from 20c size to saw shells about 170mm in the same tank many of the little ones had been chomped obviously. I could go on about this shop it was just terrible i hope the have lifted their game.


----------



## Glider (Oct 7, 2006)

cris said:


> The old staff and owners at westside pets and aquarium were great but im not sure if the new lot no anything about reptiles at all. They didnt seem to know anything about their scorps and had them in ventilated containers and they said they feed their snakes live food. Their prices arnt too bad for a petshop though. They have cairns form ytearling macs for $250.



I didnt really speak to the people at the shop, but their reptile cages were at the back near their sink/cleanup area and smelt a bit. I think it was just near a rubbish bin or something but it put me off a little, one of their Netted's looked a bit skinny and they had an absolutely beautiful juvie bearded dragon, but it was missing half its tail. 




> I have seen poor care of animals in every other brisbane pet shop i have been to to some degree but the worst one would have to have been the one near the carlots just north of the city. They had turtles from 20c size to saw shells about 170mm in the same tank many of the little ones had been chomped obviously. I could go on about this shop it was just terrible i hope the have lifted their game.



Thats the one I was talking about!!! Even their Blueys were looking emaciated, and you've gotta be doing something seriously wrong to get that.


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 7, 2006)

The best shop in the Brisbane area is DEFINITELY (IMO) Just Reptiles in Ipswich (www.justreptiles.com.au). I'd also recommend Brisbane Pet Superstore at Stafford if you're down that way.

Andrew


----------

